# help on sea sick?



## JVang93 (May 27, 2009)

going to go fishing this week. don't wanna get sea sick and miss up the whole day. if anyone knows where i can get an pitch that would be great!


----------



## ButcherTony (May 27, 2009)

be a man you can take it


----------



## dbodkin (May 27, 2009)

Wristband and Dramamine


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 27, 2009)

*Yep*



dbodkin said:


> Wristband and Dramamine



X2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2009)

What ever you do, DO NOT eat hot dogs the night before, they are rough coming out of your nose the next day.


----------



## GAX (May 27, 2009)

You'll get over it, once you start fishin'... Or chew on some ginger or drink ginger tea... go with something herbal to settle your stomach... Dramamine will make you drowsy and woozy..


----------



## Paymaster (May 27, 2009)

Buy Bonine and follow the instructions to the letter. Best stuff I ever used.


----------



## Nitro (May 27, 2009)

Transderm Scop patch


----------



## gtparts (May 27, 2009)

Check your local dive shop if you have one close by. They can fix you up. Probably what you will get is meclizine hcl (active ingredient in Bonine) in 25mg tabs. Be sure to read the warnings. If it checks out ok with your present health situations (whatever they might be), take it first thing in the a.m. and stay away from the grits, sausage, scrambled eggs, orange juice, cereal & milk, you know, the AYCE buffet. 

Have a light breakfast of toast and jelly or bagel w/ a little cream cheese. If you are going out several days in a row, don't get the idea that if you were ok through day #1, you won't need it on day #2. If you wait till you are headed out of port, YOU ARE TOO LATE!!

The voice of experience just might save your fishing trip.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 27, 2009)

What ever you take, take it the day before and the morning of.


----------



## CAMO84 (May 27, 2009)

best of all have a good fishing trip


----------



## dawg2 (May 27, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Buy Bonine and follow the instructions to the letter. Best stuff I ever used.



YES!  AND, start taking it the night before AND do NOT go below deck, stay outside.  Works for me


----------



## Nautical Son (May 27, 2009)

I'm with everybody on the Bonine, night before and morning of,

although I wouldn't just assume your gonna be sick, it doesn't happen to everybody everytime, I have been out on a huge boat and got sick I've been on 30 ftrs and not got sick, and I've been in my 17' 3 miles out and started feeling sick so it has no pattern for me slick as glass or washing machine, although the washing machine did the most damage to my appetite.


----------



## chainshaw (May 27, 2009)

I use ginger root capsules. Take 2 the night before and two on the morning of. They do not make you drowsy like Bonine and Dramamine.

I used them for my Tortugas trip and never got sick, even in 8 foot waves.


----------



## HALOJmpr (May 27, 2009)

The Dive shops may also have one called Triptone ... totally safe diving unlike dramamine. It works very well.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 27, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Buy Bonine and follow the instructions to the letter. Best stuff I ever used.



This stuff will get it done....keeping using everytime you go and before long you won't need it at all


----------



## dfhooked (May 27, 2009)

everyones got it right here and the most important fact with all of it is just take it the night before and pop another when ya wake up, you should be fine. We are leaving out of charleston saturday on an overnight trip for mahi, billfish, and then late night swordfish to then wake up in the stream sunday morning for hopefully more mayhem before heading in around lunch!!!!! Looking forward to a couple nights on a 52' viking.. Good Luck and catch em up


----------



## seaweaver (May 28, 2009)

nothing is better than an apple tree foe sea sickness. I have never gotten sick sitting under one.


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 28, 2009)

dont drink coffee before.


----------



## Shine Runner (May 28, 2009)

Knock on wood  ...hasn't bothered me...but folks I have been with seem to do better when the above recommended dosages and times were followed....also if someone on the boat gets sick....get them in the water for a few minutes...not sure why but it has cured several folks while out there.....my personal favorite is your favorite ice cold beer to greet the sunrise seems to set the mood!!!!  (not for the boat driver!)


----------



## creekrocket (May 28, 2009)

*Loud talkers*

I work on tugs and the best thing that helps new guys and even your seasoned guys, is Bonine. Don't listen to most of these guys man,it'll scare ya into gettin sick. Believe it or not, alot of it is just in your head. Focuse on having a good time and you will. Just dont forget the Bonine the night before and the morning of.


----------



## Rob Herrington (May 28, 2009)

winds gonna be light and varible this weekend.... keep your head up and take dramamine night before.. you'll be fine


----------



## Southbound (May 28, 2009)

1. DO NOT drink 3 pitchers of draft beer at longhorns the night before!!
2. DO NOT go fishing New Years day after deciding at 2:00 a.m. that it would be a great idea to go bottom bumping even though NOAA was calling for 15-20 knots out of the Northeast. 

Serioulsy take one dram the night before and one  when you wake up the next morning. I usually take one more while I am fishing to keep it in my system. This works for me everytime as long I do not do 1 and or 2.  

If you do get seasick  drink plenty of water and between pukes take 2 dram. If you can keep them down. This will knock you out. When you wake up you will feel like a million bucks or a least a lot better than you did. 

 The ONLY other cure for seasickness is to lay down underneath a tree.


----------



## centerc (May 28, 2009)

Bonine and crackers it doest make you sleepy like dramanine


----------



## 2tines (May 28, 2009)

stay awy from hardees chicken bisquit w/mayo and dramamine works for me. i think i read that it dries up the fluid in your inner ear that causes motion sickness. it doesnt make me drowsy


----------



## buckpro04 (May 29, 2009)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> What ever you take, take it the day before and the morning of.



X2

i have never got sick, salt in the blood i guess but i took a bite of pep pizza the other day and thought i was about to. it was rough but if i eat soemthing that dont agree with the seas i drink a beer, even if it is 6am, always eases me off

if that dont work, always go to doing somethin(just not in the cabin or in a hole, back of the boat is always the smoothest, just occupy yourself, if you lay down, you will start chumming


----------



## buckpro04 (May 29, 2009)

dfhooked said:


> everyones got it right here and the most important fact with all of it is just take it the night before and pop another when ya wake up, you should be fine. We are leaving out of charleston saturday on an overnight trip for mahi, billfish, and then late night swordfish to then wake up in the stream sunday morning for hopefully more mayhem before heading in around lunch!!!!! Looking forward to a couple nights on a 52' viking.. Good Luck and catch em up



who you fishin with?


----------



## WaltL1 (May 30, 2009)

seaweaver said:


> nothing is better than an apple tree foe sea sickness. I have never gotten sick sitting under one.


Ok now this made me laugh. Solid advice right there.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 30, 2009)

Keep an ice cold diet ginger ale in the cooler.  Or regular ginger ale.

Never tried it, but I've heard a little wacky weed will do the trick.  Makes sense if you think about appetite stimulation.


----------



## Russ Toole (May 30, 2009)

Tip #1 - Take Dramimine 30 min before you get on the boat.
Tip#2 - Once on the boat, dont spend much time in the cabin.  Most people when they start to feel sick go below deck, and that is the worst thing you can do.  Get away from the motor fumes, get the wind in your face, look out level with the horizon, not down at the waves.
Tip#3 - Dont stand near the chum bucket
Tip #4 - Do not go to Hooters the night before and have hot wings.
Tip #5 - Dont stay up too late the night before he trip.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (May 30, 2009)

Dramamine only makes ya sleepin if ya aint catchin'!


----------



## deedly (May 30, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Buy Bonine and follow the instructions to the letter. Best stuff I ever used.



x2,, I take one the night before and then on on the morning I am going.   Works well but it will also make you drowsy, but drowsy is better than sickness..


----------



## cathooker (May 30, 2009)

The wrist band and dramamine works for me.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 2, 2009)

Whats a wrist band?


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 3, 2009)

Bonone or teiptone. Like already said, take it the night before. Also, eat ginger snaps, or drink ginger ale. Ginger is the ONLY "home remedy" that actually works.


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr. (Jun 3, 2009)

Red man


----------



## auwalker24 (Jun 3, 2009)

Use my method it works great! What i learned worked great is........i dont go LOL  I tried four different times going offshore and nothing seemed to work for me so i promised myself i would never go again and i havent even with free trips i could have gone on.  I tell you that is the worst feeling i think one can ever have.  I stick to the inshore and grass flats and even when fishing a mile or so out on the flats i feel woozy sometimes if it is real rough.


----------



## PaulD (Jun 3, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Transderm Scop patch



Has always worked for me. Funny thing is I never got sea sick but one time. I don't even risk it now.


----------



## Ole' Dad (Jun 3, 2009)

*Sea Sick*

What I have learned is not to "overshoot the runway the night before"!!! Every time I get to feeling sick I drink a beer. If nothing else works just jump in the water and swim around for a few minutes and your cured.


----------



## Razorback (Jun 17, 2009)

Well look at it this way...what will taste okay the second time past your nose or tongue?

From what my brother (former fighter pilot) told me...one of his students learned that peanut butter was much the same the second time as it was the first time.  So before every flight he ate a peanut butter sandwich.  When it came up it was not so bad.

BTW I did the Dramamine trick before my first time offshore trip...still got woozy but only after I went to the head to try & go #1.  It was hot in there & the rocking of the boat banged me around a bit & set me off for a long trip near the railing.  Never got sick but I think I would have been better if I did.

Razor


----------



## cathooker (Jun 17, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> Whats a wrist band?



The wrist band is an elastic band that fits around your wrist and it has a small protuding round plastic ball type thing that goes against the inside of your wrist. It is supposed to work on a certain pressure point much the same as accupuncture. It worked for me last year when we were on a cruise ship that went thru the edge of a hurricane.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Transderm Scop patch



When I went for my annual check up I asked the doctor about drug interaction with Bonine,Dramamine and my meds. He said there was no problems but he had a better idea and gave me a perscription for the patch.Lasts for three days!


----------



## urack8ball (Jun 17, 2009)

auwalker24 said:


> Use my method it works great! What i learned worked great is........i dont go LOL  I tried four different times going offshore and nothing seemed to work for me so i promised myself i would never go again and i havent even with free trips i could have gone on.  I tell you that is the worst feeling i think one can ever have.  I stick to the inshore and grass flats and even when fishing a mile or so out on the flats i feel woozy sometimes if it is real rough.



Amen to this!!!! 3 trips same result...last one was about 7 hours of laughing at the water....Only way getting me to go out that far again is with a gun to my head!!!


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 17, 2009)

Transcopederm patch got me through some rough seas off Hilton Head two weeks ago. Make sure you wear patch in the right place as my buddy did not and got sick.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 17, 2009)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Transcopederm patch got me through some rough seas off Hilton Head two weeks ago. Make sure you wear patch in the right place as my buddy did not and got sick.



Doc told me to put it behind my ear! I have not actually read the directions on the pack yet. I will be put'n it on tomorrow. Going to Florida in the morning.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 18, 2009)

My friend who is an F/A-18 pilot says eat peanut butter...tastes the same going down as it does coming back up. But seriously folks....Bonine and wristbands have always worked for me. Several friends swear that popping a beer as soon as you are underway numbs the senses enough to take the edge off. I stick with the bonine and wristband.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh, yeah...and when you show up at the boat, and the captain says "It's pretty rough out there fellas, you sure you wanna go?" The answer should ALWAYS be "NO".


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2009)

Bonine, Dramamine, Ginger Pills all work.

Just like the other guys said, Pop one or 2 night before and then in the morning.  Let it get in your system.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 21, 2009)

I wore a wristband from club lavilla and it did not help.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 22, 2009)

Dramamine the night before and the morning of. 

Stay cool. The sickness only gets me when it's hot. I always wear a visor so I can keep ice cubes on my head and let the ice water melt around my scalp, keeps me cool. It also helps to wait on cracking that first beer until you have the skunk off the boat, or lines in the water at the very least. Munch on snacks throughout the day, don't plan on eating a big breakfast and a big lunch, but snack on crackers and lunchables and uncrustables and other snacky-type food throughout the day so there's never a whole lot on your stomach. 

Ginger ale has never helped me. And neither has sports drinks, and some experts have told me that gatorade and powerade usually makes it worse. I don't know why, that's just what I've been told.

Also, stay busy. Beginners usually just want to stay out of the way, but if you can have some kind of task assigned to you that keeps you active, your mind is off the sickness. If you are a total noobie, perhaps your job is keeping the boat clean and manning the washdown, just talk to the captain and he/she will find something you can do instead of just bobbing up and down staring at the water. Just pray it isn't anchor duty. Feign a back injury to avoid that task. 

In summation:

1: Dramamine the night before and the morning of. 
2: Stay cool.
3: Stay busy.


----------



## 20ReevesCC (Jun 22, 2009)

When you start to feel sick jump in the water it will cool you off and being in the water gets your body used to the way it moves so when you get back in the boat your equilibrium is more stable


----------

